# jacek_t83's travel to Lviv, Ukraine



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm going to Lviv in 29th April to 6th May. I've got a questino to the forumers: do you know a web site about Lviv architecture? Maybe you know some interesting buliding that I should say. Or maybe you know an interesting place to visit (places, pubs or something like that) ?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Maybe the UNESCO site: http://whc.unesco.org/pg.cfm?cid=31&id_site=865 there is also links to Lviv tourismboard.

I also want to go there!  and Krakow...


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

^^ thanks

btw whenever you're going to Cracow just let me know. I can be your travel guide  :cheers:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh, I see, you are from this region - didn't even realize :lol: Great, you should make a Katowice thread - it is as the biggest agglomeration beween Berlin and Moscow not well enough known! Do you have some pics? BTW: thanks for your offer, same goes for me in Switzerland!!  My wife has friends in Krakow or Warsaw, maybe we could go there once if we find the time and money, would be great!


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

I made a thread about Katowice here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=331195 atention: lots of pics  enjoy!

BTW: I'm planing to go Spain in this summer maybe I stop in Switzerland and visit you


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I gave already a comment  Thanks a lot! PM me when you are close to Zurich, maybe I can show you the city!


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

I saw  Thanks  I'll remember about PM you when I will be in Zurich  Thanks for your ofer


----------



## Pavlo (Dec 28, 2004)

jacek_t83 I am from Lviv . You can get info here http://www.city-adm.lviv.ua/index_e.html. It is a great city, many places you can visit, great architecture and great people. Take many photos! 

Also check this thread http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212507, or pm me if you have any further questions


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

Kliknij sobie w moim podpisie.


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

Pavlo said:


> jacek_t83 I am from Lviv . You can get info here http://www.city-adm.lviv.ua/index_e.html. It is a great city, many places you can visit, great architecture and great people. Take many photos!
> 
> Also check this thread http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212507, or pm me if you have any further questions


Thanks for links! That's what I was looking for  When I'll have a question I'll PM you  Mabye you want some little meeting in Lviv when I'll be there ?? 



Jedrzej said:


> Kliknij sobie w moim podpisie.


I did it  Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

Tomorrow in the morning I'm goin' to L'viv  :cheers: :goodbye: 
If anyone users from L'viv want to have a meeting with me there let PM me


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

Some pictures from Lviv.

First waiting on a borad. 3 hours!


















At the other side 









Adam Mickiewicz monument by night


































































































































































Grand Hotel 









Grand Opera









Ivan Franko University




















































































































Viva Ukraina!


----------



## Pavlo (Dec 28, 2004)

Magnificent photos!


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Wooo, you're back! Great pics! Tell us some stories too! What's going on around Plosha Rynok? We've been dying to know what they're doing over there. Perhaps the EE forum would be a more appropriate place to talk about it though. Did you enjoy it?


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

Pavlo said:


> Magnificent photos!


thanks 


Sergei said:


> Wooo, you're back! Great pics! Tell us some stories too! What's going on around Plosha Rynok? We've been dying to know what they're doing over there. Perhaps the EE forum would be a more appropriate place to talk about it though. Did you enjoy it?


Yes, I'm back. But I think I'll be back to the Ukraine soon 

hmm some stories? well, I can say that people in Lviv, and all Ukraine, are very kind and nice. I talked with lots of people, young and old, and they was very nice to me. In a tram or troleybus when I was talking with my friends in polish language how to get somewhere, they go to us and told how to get there  that was very nice. 
Also I get a t-shirt from Orange Revolution  with description: Thank you God that I'm not Moskal. 








Me in that t-shirt under Mickiewicz monument 
I was really sad that they told me that Russian say that in Poland, after we joined to Europen Union and NATO, everything is worst then earlier. 

On the Plosha Rynok they have found an old cementery. You wrot about it on Polish forum  And I don't know anything else.


----------



## Pavlo (Dec 28, 2004)

Hahahaha lmfao I really have to get my hands on that shirt!!


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Well, I'm really glad you enjoyed it! 

But that shirt is not nice. hno:


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

I like the shirt. Isn't Moskal a slang word in Ukrainian meaning something else?


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Czas na Żywiec said:


> I like the shirt. Isn't Moskal a slang word in Ukrainian meaning something else?


Although I'm pretty sure you know what it means, I'll explain it to the people who don't. It's an insulting word for "Russian", which I think is very rude. It would be to anybody of any nationality.

Imagine a shirt saying "Thank God I'm not a Pole", only with a more insulting version of "Pole" substituted in. I can understand the sentiments, but the shirt pretty much says you hate all Russians. It's discrimination in it's worst form.

hno:


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sergei I understand you and your opinion. But imo this description is not about a Russian nationality but about Russian goverment. President Putin are not innocent in this matter. That's my opinion but please don't talk about politics.


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

jacek_t83 said:


> Sergei I understand you and your opinion. But imo this description is not about a Russian nationality but about Russian goverment. President Putin are not innocent in this matter. That's my opinion but please don't talk about politics.


 "Moskali" doesn't refer to the Russian government, but rather the Russian people. That's why I find it offending. If you wore a shirt that said "Thank God I'm not Putin", I wouldn't care a bit, but you're not. Clearly our countries have animosity with Russia, for reasons we all know, and you have every right to be resentful, but when you take it out on the common people by calling them an offensive term, I think that's inappropriate.


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sergei I know and I understand  I really don't see the way to talk more about it.
Some more pics from Lviv.
*Lviv by night*


----------



## Drij (Feb 1, 2005)

Sergei said:


> Although I'm pretty sure you know what it means, I'll explain it to the people who don't. It's an insulting word for "Russian", which I think is very rude. It would be to anybody of any nationality.
> 
> Imagine a shirt saying "Thank God I'm not a Pole", only with a more insulting version of "Pole" substituted in. I can understand the sentiments, but the shirt pretty much says you hate all Russians. It's discrimination in it's worst form.
> 
> hno:


LOL I want both of those shirts!!!  


Nice pics by the way


----------

